# A Dictionary for the Petroleum Industry



## أوراغ (19 فبراير 2009)

A Dictionary for the Petroleum Industry





# Paperback: 428 pages
# Publisher: Burgess International Group Inc.; 2nd edition (June 1997)
# Language: English
# ISBN-10: 0886981808
# ISBN-13: 978-0886981808

http://www.4shared.com/file/7982611...troleum_Industry.html?dirPwdVerified=c540683f


As you sow, so will you reap.
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm.​


----------



## Nacimdz (15 مارس 2009)

chokran jazilan
chokran jazilan


----------



## احلى مهندس (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

عاشت الايادي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عامر المياحي (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذه المساهمة ونريد المزيد


----------



## azizfayez (23 سبتمبر 2009)

thankssssssss
thankssssssss


----------



## أنس ن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*"""""شكرا جزيلا** """"
*


----------



## GeoOo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فى أعمالك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## goodman310 (17 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يا أخي ما قصرت


----------



## safa aldin (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Maro 2000 (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد جاسم الفضلي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد جاسم الفضلي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

:84:شكرا جزيلا 
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## eliker bahij (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا اخي على هذه المساهمة*


----------



## elsaman_m (22 نوفمبر 2011)

shokran


----------

